# Chicken coop project



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Several weeks later...













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Martin Looker (Jul 16, 2015)

Did you tell they are going to be dinner this fall?


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

Mike said:


> You should just make it bigger now.  Chicken Math is a real thing. I started with this:
> View attachment 391557
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap! That is almost the size of a tiny house, haha.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Well it’s pretty much done... girls moved in about a week ago. 




























Made them a feeder today since they’re quickly outgrowing the plastic ones...



















Next step... move the coop out of the garage once it gets warm enough and then build a small outdoor run for days when we’re not around. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

That's a pretty nice set up you have there.It turned out really nice looking.I got a coop kit yesterday from a lady down hear.It's a pretty nice looking coop but I don't think it will last as long as the one you refurbished.Got it about halfway together today and the sky opened up and started pouring rain.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Coop is finally out of the garage. Mated the coop with the small run I built for them. Will let them acclimate to being outside for a week or so before we start to let them roam around the yard. 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

My setup is similar in size...i move the whole thing every few days, the birds wipe out the grass otherwise, as long as i keep moving it and throwing down a little grass seed everything is fine
If i start freeranging more, i am putting in an automatic door. Had them loose yesterday when i was in the yard, and out came the hawks...1st time ive seen my birds actually fly, scarred them pretty good, and i was only 15 feet away.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

blgoose44 said:


> My setup is similar in size...i move the whole thing every few days, the birds wipe out the grass otherwise, as long as i keep moving it and throwing down a little grass seed everything is fine
> If i start freeranging more, i am putting in an automatic door. Had them loose yesterday when i was in the yard, and out came the hawks...1st time ive seen my birds actually fly, scarred them pretty good, and i was only 15 feet away.


Get a rooster to watch out for your birds.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Coop is finally out of the garage. Mated the coop with the small run I built for them. Will let them acclimate to being outside for a week or so before we start to let them roam around the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


How are things coming along with your birds?


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

junkman said:


> How are things coming along with your birds?


So far so good! Recently completed renovations to their run: made it double the length, added roofing(treated fence boards), replaced the poultry netting with welded wire, and added an outside watered and hanging feed tray as they are spending a lot of time outside right now and I wanted to make sure they are still eating their grower crumbles. Will probably add something for them to roost on and sole boards to keep part of it shaded because their coop is full sun until about noon. Nice to be able to leave them in there when we’re not around.

Most days they are eager to come out of the coop. They seem to prefer shade to sun and lay around in shady spots around the yard until mid day when sun is on other side of the house. 

Trained them a little to stay out of garden and off our front stoop by spraying with the hose. Switched to the kids super soaker as that was more portable. Just make sure to keep it full. Seemed to work pretty good just took half dozen or more sprays to teach them.

They really did a number on our garden after they discovered the lettuce and bush beans. I had to cut the lettuce and now if I’m not careful they start to eat the new growth. Bush beans they were raking with claws and eating leaves and pulled a couple out. Haven’t bothered tomatoes, peas, zucchini, or cucumbers yet. 

It’s not in the picture but this was just the other week. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

d_rek said:


> So far so good! Recently completed renovations to their run: made it double the length, added roofing(treated fence boards), replaced the poultry netting with welded wire, and added an outside watered and hanging feed tray as they are spending a lot of time outside right now and I wanted to make sure they are still eating their grower crumbles. Will probably add something for them to roost on and sole boards to keep part of it shaded because their coop is full sun until about noon. Nice to be able to leave them in there when we’re not around.
> 
> Most days they are eager to come out of the coop. They seem to prefer shade to sun and lay around in shady spots around the yard until mid day when sun is on other side of the house.
> 
> ...


I just started my own flock yesterday with a pair of 4 month old Jersey Giant hens.I only wanted to start with two because I have dogs that need to be trained to leave them alone.Thought is that if it don't work out it is much easier to rehome two birds and I'm not out much.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Always appreciate fine craftsmanship especially when it's not required, but done any way.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Ours were 2 week old chicks and got them just before Easter, so about 15 weeks old. 

We got 1 Brahma, 2 gold laced Wyandotte’s, two Isa Browns, and 1 that’s either a rock pullet or Rhode Island I honestly don’t remember which. Hopefully start collecting eggs September/October. 












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I'm working on convincing my dogs that chickens are not animated squeaky toys.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Ours were 2 week old chicks and got them just before Easter, so about 15 weeks old.
> 
> We got 1 Brahma, 2 gold laced Wyandotte’s, two Isa Browns, and 1 that’s either a rock pullet or Rhode Island I honestly don’t remember which. Hopefully start collecting eggs September/October.
> 
> ...


That's a good looking flock so far.I've got mine in a holding pen in the garage for now.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

One of my dogs learned to give chickens a wide birth today.She got her nose too close to one of them and got it pecked.She has not gone close to them since.:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MIoutdoorsjunkie (Oct 11, 2006)

I've been keeping chickens for quite a few years... A few things that may or may not help you.

1) Chicken math is real... when Chicks are on sale at tractor supply at the end of the spring for $0.50 each, it's really hard to not buy them. We now have a bunch of chickens and this spring bought 4 turkey. The turkey are cool, but eat a ton and grow really fast. They will be processed later this summer and end up on the thanksgiving and Christmas dinner table. 

2) Careful with the chicken wire. Chicken wire is meant to keep chickens in, and not keep predators out. A **** will tear right through that chicken wire covered run and kill the birds if they don't get locked up in the coop. 

3) Ventilation is key. If you do not have proper ventilation in your coop during the winter, you will have birds with frostbitten combs and respiratory issue. They do not need heat during the winter, only draft free shelter. Make sure you have a good amount of ventilation or you're asking for issues. 

4) That coop is probably going to be tight in the winter for the amount of birds you have. Mine only free range in the winter and the nicest of days. Deep snow or really cold temps will cause them to stay in the coop for days and weeks at a time. It's not a good idea to overcrowd the coop or you will have issues with hens pecking one another, losing feathers and suffering. 

5) prepare for predators... You will have them. Maybe not now, but soon. Nightly raids on the coop by Raccoons and opossum, hawks, coyotes, fox, weasel etc. Everything wants an easy dinner and chickens are like walking T-bone steaks to these predators. I killed 9 raccoons in the course of a week last summer. If you don't kill them, they will keep coming back. 

6)Plan for winter now. Figure out what your going to do to keep water from freezing and keep the bird from suffering. I use 5 gallon buckets with poultry nipples in the run for water. When we start getting freezing temps, I run an extension cord to the coop and sink a stock tank heater or bird bath heater into the water buckets. This has worked well.

Chickens are easy to keep.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Still working on my run.For now it is 7' x 8'5" x 5'6" tall.I used feedlot panels for the frame work and covered it in 2"x3" weld wire and buried the bottoms with 18"square patio blocks butting up to the sides.It all is tied together with steel wire.I'm still learning at this point but I hope to make the run as predator proof as humanly possible.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Moved my birds into the new run today.Never seen an animal so happy to roll around in dirt.I'll get a picture or two up later.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

IMG_0684




__
junkman


__
Aug 4, 2019




Coop and run









  








IMG_0683




__
junkman


__
Aug 4, 2019




Coop and run 2





It's not a palace by any means but it will be adequate for now.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

triplelunger said:


> Meat birds are gross, but I do around 20 between a couple batches every year. If doing meat birds, I would strongly suggest a moveable coop/tractor that you can reposition daily. They make a HUGE mess. Also with meat birds its a good idea to restrict their feed to a couple hours a day, otherwise they will eat themselves to death.
> Yet I still do meat birds every year because they are DELICIOUS!
> If you watch sales at a farm/feed store you can usually get meat birds for around .75 per bird.


Confirmed. Meat birds are disgusting lol. My friend has done them a couple years in a row and they keep them in their shed and it becomes blanketed in poop within a week.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Just put my new birds in the main run.I had to pull the lead hen.She was being a major league bitch.So in time out she stays for the moment.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

After being timeout for an hour she changed her tune a little bit.Still a bitch but not as aggressive.So I left them to figure things out on their own and went about my day.When I got back home they were all still alive and roosted up together.So I guess they figured it out for themselves.


----------



## Junto beans (Jan 12, 2016)

I built my coop to match my barn. It has a devider in the center, and each side has a sliding door. One half for the hens and then I do one or two cycles of meat chickens a year. As mentioned before they are gross, but after eating them you can't go back to store bought chicken. I usually only keep them for 8 weeks in reality they are really only gross for about the last 3 weeks of their lives.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

That is one really nice coop.I hope to have one that nice one day when I have enough property.Until then I will have to suffice with my little 6 bird coop from tractor supply.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

junkman said:


> After being timeout for an hour she changed her tune a little bit.Still a bitch but not as aggressive.So I left them to figure things out on their own and went about my day.When I got back home they were all still alive and roosted up together.So I guess they figured it out for themselves.


Not introducing "new" birds to an existing flock helps reduce such behavior.
I found that out the hard/easy way...
Poor polish crested introduced after original flock was old enough to start laying was about naked. It never did really get accepted by the others. Only barely tolerated if it kept it's distance.

With no rooster , a single hen will often take over "boss" duty.
Then ,there is the/a pecking order among birds for dominance farther down the dominance line too.

Some breeds do well with confinement. Others do not.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Waif said:


> Not introducing "new" birds to an existing flock helps reduce such behavior.
> I found that out the hard/easy way...
> Poor polish crested introduced after original flock was old enough to start laying was about naked. It never did really get accepted by the others. Only barely tolerated if it kept it's distance.
> 
> ...


My Jersey Giants are on the top as far as pecking order goes. Considering they are twice the size of most other breeds.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

My little Olive Egger Is doing great with the Jersey Girls.She is about a quarter their size.My Easter Egger must have gotten the smack down.She was challenging the lead hen and must have gotten her clock cleaned because she avoids them two like the plague.And she is only about half the size of the Jersey Girls.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Our brahma is the boss hen. Ironically she's the gentlest when it comes to handling, but takes the least **** from the other birds. She's also got size on them.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

All four of my birds act like you are trying to murder them if you try to pick them up.:lol:


d_rek said:


> Our brahma is the boss hen. Ironically she's the gentlest when it comes to handling, but takes the least **** from the other birds. She's also got size on them.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

junkman said:


> All four of my birds act like you are trying to murder them if you try to pick them up.:lol:


Yeah the kids have handled them enough to where they are tolerant of being held but it's certainly not something they prefer ... definitely not standing around waiting to be picked up lol


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Yeah the kids have handled them enough to where they are tolerant of being held but it's certainly not something they prefer ... definitely not standing around waiting to be picked up lol


Once a week I will pick up each one and check them over for fleas,mites,lice and check out their general condition.That way something minor won't turn into something major before I notice it.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Every night when I get home from work I go and check on them.Tonight when I looked in the coop all four of them are squeezed into one nest box.My coop is plenty big.I don't know why they all have to try and get in the same nest.I'm glad I took the divider out of the one side to make one big double wide nest.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

junkman said:


> Every night when I get home from work I go and check on them.Tonight when I looked in the coop all four of them are squeezed into one nest box.My coop is plenty big.I don't know why they all have to try and get in the same nest.I'm glad I took the divider out of the one side to make one big double wide nest.


I was told to keep the nest box closed off until they are old enough to lay, otherwise they might get used to sleeping/pooping in it instead.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

d_rek said:


> I was told to keep the nest box closed off until they are old enough to lay, otherwise they might get used to sleeping/pooping in it instead.


I was thinking of blocking them off.Just haven't gotten around to it yet.It is kinda funny looking in there and seeing all four of them in a plié.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I have some sheets of thin plywood that I will cut to make blocker panels.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

After I put the panels in the nest boxes the girls went inside to see what I was doing.About a minute latter they came back out and were giving me the WTF look.:lol:


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Girls started laying!!! 





























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Girls started laying!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am so jealous of you.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Mine should start soon.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

I had to get a heated bowl yesterday.Going out to make sure it is working rite now.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

junkman said:


> I had to get a heated bowl yesterday.Going out to make sure it is working rite now.


This is the one I got. They have the same one at family farm and home. Been working perfectly so far. No frozen water and the watering nipples didn’t freeze up either! 

Farm Innovators HB-60P Heated 2 Gallon Poultry Drinker https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BV1WLE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_BZvZDb9948DDV


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

d_rek said:


> This is the one I got. They have the same one at family farm and home. Been working perfectly so far. No frozen water and the watering nipples didn’t freeze up either!
> 
> Farm Innovators HB-60P Heated 2 Gallon Poultry Drinker https://www.amazon.com/dp/B005BV1WLE/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_api_i_BZvZDb9948DDV
> 
> ...


The one I got is a dog bowl.Holds a little over a gallon of water.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

:woohoo1:I GOT MY FIRST EGG!!!!!!!!:woohoo1:


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Picked up a bag of milo(sorghum)screenings yesterday for $3.oo.The birds love it.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

20191119_134837




__
junkman


__
Nov 20, 2019


__
4



First egg





There it is in all it's glory.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Got a second egg today.:woohoo1:


----------



## ibthetrout (Sep 24, 2003)

Let the payback begin! In a few years you might be even. ; )-


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

ibthetrout said:


> Let the payback begin! In a few years you might be even. ; )-


Hah... right? 

Probably $500~ or so in materials and whatnot for the coop, feeders, waterer, etc. 

$50/month for 80lbs of feed (organic crumbles per the wife). 

Getting 3-6 eggs a day. Let's average it out at 4.5. 4.5 x 30 = approx. 135 eggs/month. 

50 / 135 = $0.37 per egg. 

Not sure when i'll break even lol.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

ibthetrout said:


> Let the payback begin! In a few years you might be even. ; )-


Won't even be close!:lol:


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

ibthetrout said:


> Let the payback begin! In a few years you might be even. ; )-


It's not about the money.It's more about self reliance and being closer to your food source.That and it is a relaxing hobby.Plus I get to say I'm a farmer.:lol:


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

My first home grown egg was worth about $800.00.
Probably should have had it bronzed.:lol:


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

My wife friend calls me That Damn Farmer in Woodhaven.:lol:


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

d_rek said:


> Wow! Mine have been dropping 4-6 per day! We have a surplus lol.
> 
> On a side note... anyone recommend a small heated watering dish? I think I’ll keep a small water dish in their coop for the winter. I don’t think I’ll be able to keep it from freezing if it’s outside.
> 
> ...


got a nice heater at TSC,put it in a plastic oil drain pan(2 gallon).this is its 4th year.just leave it outside.be careful of water in the coop.it needs to stay dry to avoid frostbite damage


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Uhg. Refridgerator is acting up. Most of the top two shelves froze solid... including about 2 dozen eggs


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

d_rek said:


> Uhg. Refridgerator is acting up. Most of the top two shelves froze solid... including about 2 dozen eggs


That's cutting into the profits!

https://www.thespruceeats.com/what-to-do-frozen-chicken-eggs-3016570

Eggs can be used for trapping **** ,possum,ect. too.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Had bacon and homegrown eggs for dinner last night.:corkysm55


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

junkman said:


> Had bacon and homegrown eggs for dinner last night.:corkysm55


Maybe Santa will bring you a pair of bib overalls and a proper hat...Then you can start farmin more!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

20191122_175438




__
junkman


__
Nov 24, 2019


__
4



Dinner





From my own birds.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

Well had a little scare tonight... 

Forgot to shut the run door before we left for a Xmas party around 5:30pm. Get back around 10 and go to shut it and feathers every where, water dish is tipped over, 5 of 6 birds huddled in one corner of the run. 6th bird nowhere to be seen. Run inside and grab the 870 and a flashlight. Find bird sitting by itself about 50 yards from the coop in the middle of the yard. Checked every bird carefully no blood or harm that I could tell. Totally bizarre. Maybe a mouse or something in the coop spooked them? Not sure. Glad all the girls are safe and sound now. Locked up tight for the night. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

piscatorial warrior said:


> Hey Guys. I have been following this thread with interest for a while now. We will hopefully be moving to Glennie this Fall. We kept chickens in the '70's when I was a kid, and I'm looking forward to having a few once we move. This thread has been very entertaining and informative! For now, I am living vicariously through you guys and could use a fix. Lol. How 'bout some updates on your progress?


Doing great and looking to expand my flock by a bird or two.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Made a deal tonight on a bird.Getting a splash silkie.


----------



## piscatorial warrior (Sep 14, 2011)

That's one crazy looking bird!


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

20200222_174608




__
junkman


__
Feb 23, 2020




Silkie





$10.00 And it went down like a drug deal.Met in a parking lot out by the airport,exchanged money for chicken boxed it up and split for home.


----------



## Scadsobees (Sep 21, 2006)

junkman said:


> 20200222_174608
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those are funny little birds! We bought a half dozen un-sexed banty chicks to see what they'd turn into... well they all turned into males, of course. 
But our favorite was the silkie. But then he got noisy and had to go...


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Scadsobees said:


> Those are funny little birds! We bought a half dozen un-sexed banty chicks to see what they'd turn into... well they all turned into males, of course.
> But our favorite was the silkie. But then he got noisy and had to go...
> View attachment 495403


I have her in a small pen off to the side.I call it the getting to know ya pen.


----------



## jimbo (Dec 29, 2007)

I see a lot of neat fly tying material from some of these guys


Sent from my iPad using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

With the recent events I am glad that I got chickens.At least I have a steady supply of eggs.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

junkman said:


> With the recent events I am glad that I got chickens.At least I have a steady supply of eggs.


Guard them birds jealously!


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

We already had neighbors ask to buy eggs from us. I gave them the first dozen on the house.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

The wife and I just got back from Aldi.They were all out of eggs.:lol:


----------



## Mike (Nov 26, 2000)

Daily egg count is in the upper 20’s (28 so far today). Best day was 31. Not worried about the stores running out of food from people panic buying, might get sick of scrambled eggs though!

Mike


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

Mike said:


> Daily egg count is in the upper 20’s (28 so far today). Best day was 31. Not worried about the stores running out of food from people panic buying, might get sick of scrambled eggs though!
> 
> Mike


There is a lot more you can do with eggs.Just use your imagination.They can be used to bulk up other foods.I like to scramble them up and add them to things like taco meat,soup,chili.


----------



## justincasei812 (Dec 30, 2012)

I just moved our 8x8' chicken coop and run yesterday not an easy task. Hates that it was behind our garage and very little sunlight for the chickens. Our egg production will be lower for a bit as I am sure I stressed the chickens a bit.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

In order to keep the run from becoming a muddy mess I have put down leaves an then wood chips on top of that.Decided to dig out the compost from the winter.Digging down to dirt.Them leaves,woodchips,and poo have quite the smell.But they will be some of the best fertilizer ever.


----------



## d_rek (Nov 6, 2013)

junkman said:


> In order to keep the run from becoming a muddy mess I have put down leaves an then wood chips on top of that.Decided to dig out the compost from the winter.Digging down to dirt.Them leaves,woodchips,and poo have quite the smell.But they will be some of the best fertilizer ever.


Play sand works great in runs. It turns it into a giant litter box and their poo just crumbles into dust when it dries up 


Sent from d_mobile


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

d_rek said:


> Play sand works great in runs. It turns it into a giant litter box and their poo just crumbles into dust when it dries up
> 
> 
> Sent from d_mobile


The ground where I am at is always pretty moist except for the driest months of summer.


----------



## junkman (Jan 14, 2010)

During the warmer months the earthworms take care of the poo.


----------



## justincasei812 (Dec 30, 2012)

I finished moving the coop this weekend and finished the new run. I doubled the size of it as well. With little to no sunlight the run just stunk to high heaven behind the garage. I have a small rotor tiller and used to till the run up to bury the smell but you can only do that for so long. Happy it’s done!


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

I couldn't take the messy run anymore, finally just built a floor, and bought roll out sheet of vinyl flooring, should have done it a long time ago. 
And spent the last week building stacked cages for quail.
We will be set in meat and eggs for awhile


----------

